# Water pump going bad?



## jtothefletch (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey everybody... quick question... hoping to avoid unnecessary work if I can. I came outside after an appointment yesterday noticed a small puddle under the front of the car... antifreeze of course. So I got it home with no issues, it didn't run hot or anything. I checked it out again and it was a little damp on the skid plate but nothing major. After looking around a bit, I notice a little pool of water on the water pump itself right near one of the bolts on the passenger side, as you see in the picture. My question is if this is where the weep hole is generally located or if maybe the hose is just leaking a bit. It also seems that the hose is pushed kind of far back from what I'm used to seeing, they usually go over the bump on the waterneck, don't they? As always, your expert advice is appreciated.

Thanx!


----------



## jtothefletch (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry, should have added the arrow to begin with...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Very easy to see if its the hose. Run your finger under the hose at neck. Wet finger? Leak. Run finger by weep-hole, wet? Replace it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That sure looks familiar. I was doing some dyno pulls and at 6,500 RPM that hose popped off and blew coolant everywhere. I thought I had blown up the engine. I don't know who assembled these cars but that is a lousy connection. That hose should be over the hump and re-tightened. I played it safe and put on a new universal hose and made sure I pushed it over the hump. No more leaking issues.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

How I have to go pop the hood on the 04 and check to see if my hose is over the hump???


----------



## jtothefletch (Sep 17, 2010)

This just in... replaced the water pump with a new one from GMB (Advance had it in stock) not a rebuilt one. The passenger side gasket was f'd up a bit, the orange o-ring part had caved in so it was blocking the water passage a little. Also, the thermostat housing was leaking from what I could gather. Did all the work, buttoned it up, fired it up and still leaking... but fear not... it was the thermo housing only this time and it was because I put it back the way it came out and didn't use the gasket. Let it cool down and redid the therm gasket, presto, dry as a bone. The hose over the hump issue was def on my radar and I noticed that there's a little knot in the hose because it's been rubbing a bit on one of the rounded corners near the driver's side fan housing. All totaled, it took about 3 hours of my time and that was being very clean, methodical, etc. so it's prolly a 2 hour job the next time.


----------

